# BootCamp impossible à utiliser ?



## dalleinse (12 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,
depuis plusieurs jours j’essaie d’installer Windows 10 via BootCamp dans un macbook pro retina 13"début 2015
Au début j’ai pensé que le fichier Windows 10 était corrompu, donc je l’ai téléchargé de nouveau sur le site Microsoft
J’ai relancé la procédure BootCamp mais rien… Windows ne veut pas s’installer ?
De plus il se fige sur " restaurer les partitions " ?
Ci-joint captures d'écran

Merci par avance de votre aide
Cordialement






*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans la bonne section


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2018)

Pour les images/photos dans ta réponse tu sélectionnes Transférer un fichier, tu sélectionnes tes images/photos, tu sélectionnes Miniature et tu valides ta réponse, un simple clic dessus les agrandira dans le forum, j'ai donc corrigé.

Ce qui est sûr, c'est que tu utilises Eset Cyber Security qui est parfaitement inutile, il ralentit ton MBP, utilise des processus en tâche de fond et ne te protège de rien du tout ! En cas de problème, utilises donc *Malwarebytes*, un clic sur Scan Now et vois s'il fait un peu de ménage. Dans la foulée installes *uBlock* dans tous tes navigateurs, il te bloquera les PUBS intempestives. Si tu as Adblock ou Adblock+, tu les vires, ils laissent passer volontairement de la PUB pour se rétribuer.

Pour ton problème avec Windows, assurément encore un coup de macOS High Sierra qui génère un bug d'installation/désinstallation. Si notre ami macomaniac passe dans les parages, il saura quoi te dire faire.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2018)

Salut *dalleinse
*
Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration du disque. Ça me permettra de voir où en est le partitionnement de ton disque.


----------



## dalleinse (13 Avril 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *dalleinse
> *
> Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :
> 
> ...





Locke a dit:


> Pour les images/photos dans ta réponse tu sélectionnes Transférer un fichier, tu sélectionnes tes images/photos, tu sélectionnes Miniature et tu valides ta réponse, un simple clic dessus les agrandira dans le forum, j'ai donc corrigé.
> 
> Ce qui est sûr, c'est que tu utilises Eset Cyber Security qui est parfaitement inutile, il ralentit ton MBP, utilise des processus en tâche de fond et ne te protège de rien du tout ! En cas de problème, utilises donc *Malwarebytes*, un clic sur Scan Now et vois s'il fait un peu de ménage. Dans la foulée installes *uBlock* dans tous tes navigateurs, il te bloquera les PUBS intempestives. Si tu as Adblock ou Adblock+, tu les vires, ils laissent passer volontairement de la PUB pour se rétribuer.
> 
> Pour ton problème avec Windows, assurément encore un coup de macOS High Sierra qui génère un bug d'installation/désinstallation. Si notre ami macomaniac passe dans les parages, il saura quoi te dire faire.


Bonjour LOCKE,
merci d'avoir déplacer le post dans la bonne section
Merci aussi pour les infos d'insertion d'images
Cordialement


----------



## dalleinse (13 Avril 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *dalleinse
> *
> Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :
> 
> ...


Bonjour macomaniac,
ci-joint la capture demandée
Cordialement

```
Last login: Fri Apr 13 16:41:57 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-xxxxxx$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            39.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Pro-dexxxxxx$
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2018)

Il n'y a pas de partition en-dessous de celle de l'*apfs*.

Pour faire un test de repartitionnement (non destructeur) > afin de voir s'il est accepté --> passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 60g jhfs+ Brol 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *60 Go* > et crée une partition n°*3* de *61 Go* avec un volume au format *jhfs+* intitulé *Brol*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## dalleinse (13 Avril 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de partition en-dessous de celle de l'*apfs*.
> 
> Pour faire un test de repartitionnement (non destructeur) > afin de voir s'il est accepté --> passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...


merci beaucoup pour l'aide apporté, voici le résultat

```
Last login: Fri Apr 13 17:27:00 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-xxxxxxxxxx$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 60g jhfs+ Brol 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 61 123 072 000 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 59 999 997 952 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 38 290 661 376 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (4574811+1) bitmap address (e76a6)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 121 123 069 952 to 59 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 57 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
MacBook-Pro-de-xxxxxxxxxx$
```
Voici le résultat


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2018)

L'opération s'est bien accomplie. Poste le tableau retourné par un :

```
diskutil list
```


qui va le montrer.


----------



## dalleinse (13 Avril 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> L'opération s'est bien accomplie. Poste le tableau retourné par un :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...


Voici le résultat

```
Last login: Fri Apr 13 17:41:53 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-xxxxxxxxxx$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         60.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    61.0 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +60.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            35.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Pro-de-xxxxxxxxxx$
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2018)

Donc il peut très bien y avoir une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *60 Go* sur ton disque.

Test inverse --> passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la partition du volume *Brol*

la 2è récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs*

Les commandes passées > reposte le tableau d'un :

```
diskutil list
```


pour vérification.


----------



## dalleinse (13 Avril 2018)

Voici

```
Last login: Fri Apr 13 18:05:58 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-xxxxxxxxxx$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            35.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Pro-de-xxxxxxxxxx$
```


----------



## macomaniac (13 Avril 2018)

Il n'y a aucun problème de re-partitionnement. L'«Assistant BootCamp» ne devrait rencontrer aucun problème à cette étape > si tu ne demandes pas une partition trop petite.


----------



## dalleinse (13 Avril 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il n'y a aucun problème de re-partitionnement. L'«Assistant BootCamp» ne devrait rencontrer aucun problème à cette étape > si tu ne demandes pas une partition trop petite.


Je vais essayer à nouveau avec une partition de 60 Go...Et je reviendrai faire un retour
Merci beaucoup pour ton aide
Bien cordialement


----------



## Locke (13 Avril 2018)

dalleinse a dit:


> Je vais essayer à nouveau avec une partition de 60 Go...


Officiellement Apple recommande un minimum de 55 Go... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468


----------



## dalleinse (14 Avril 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Officiellement Apple recommande un minimum de 55 Go... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468


Bonjour Locke,
oui en effet j'ai alloué une partition pour BootCamp de 58 Go
J'ai réussi à installer W 10
Il y a quelque chose d'anormal, j'ai uns SSD PCIe de 121 Go
Et là je me trouve avec 2 disques dont la taille totale est de 184 Go ???
Cordialement


----------



## Locke (14 Avril 2018)

dalleinse a dit:


> Et là je me trouve avec 2 disques dont la taille totale est de 184 Go ???


Ne t'occupe pas de ces informations qui ne sont pas fiables depuis belle lurette. Ce qui est clair est que la totalité de Macintosh HD de 63 Go et de BOOTCAMP de 58 Go donne bien 121 Go. L'essentiel est que tu es réussi à installer une version de Windows.


----------



## dalleinse (21 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,
merci beaucoup pour votre aide
Faute de place, j'ai installé un SSD plus grand...
Malheureusement je rencontre les mêmes Problèmes
Pouvez-vous m'aider SVP Merci
Cordialement
PS : voici le résultat en saisissant la commande : "diskutil list"

```
Last login: Sat Apr 21 19:21:12 on console
MacBook-Pro-de xxxxx~ xxxxxxxx$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         480.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         479.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +479.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            32.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook-Pro-de-xxxxx~ xxxxxxxx$
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Avril 2018)

Salut *dalleinse
*
Quel est ton problème ? - il y a une erreur au re-partitionnement du *Conteneur apfs* ?


----------



## dalleinse (24 Avril 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *dalleinse
> *
> Quel est ton problème ? - il y a une erreur au re-partitionnement du *Conteneur apfs* ?


Bonjour macomaniac,
j'ai changé le SSD PCIe et le même problème est apparu
En faisant le mêmes manips que tu m'a indiqué plus haut et en changeant la taille, j'ai accès à nouveau à BootCamp, le problème est résolu
Merci beaucoup pour ton aide
Bien cordialement


----------



## Locke (24 Avril 2018)

dalleinse a dit:


> Bonjour macomaniac,
> j'ai changé le SSD PCIe et le même problème est apparu
> En faisant le mêmes manips que tu m'a indiqué plus haut et en changeant la taille, j'ai accès à nouveau à BootCamp, le problème est résolu
> Merci beaucoup pour ton aide
> Bien cordialement


Tu avais mis quelle taille avant ?


----------



## Nikware (16 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour/soir les Pros,

Nouveau venu dans le monde Mac, je me retrouve avec le même genre de problème.
J'ai téléchargé l'image Iso de W10, placée sur mon bureau.
J'ai également créé la clé Usb (bootable en Uefi).

Lors de l'exécution de Bootcamp, il m'est demandé ou se trouve l'image Iso, ce que je fais;
Il m'est demandé de donner la taille réservée a la partition Windows, ce que je fais.

-Bootcamp se met en mode téléchargement, ce qui dure +- une 1/2 heure;
-A la fin du chargement, temps d'installation estimé: 3 minutes;
-Partitionnement du disque;
-Copie des fichiers Windows;
-Et la, Catastrophe: Bootcamp n'a pas pu ... etc ...
-Patientez le temps que l'assistant de Bootcamp supprime les partitions qu'il a créées.
L'ecran reste figé sur cette fenêtre, et je dois la fermer moi-même.
Les partitions ne sont pas supprimées.

Voici mon diskutil -list

MacBook:~ XXXXX diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                        TYPE NAME                    SIZE        IDENTIFIER
   0:         GUID_partition_scheme              *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                            EFI EFI                       209.7 MB  disk0s1
   2:                Apple_HFS McIntosh             394.0 GB   disk0s2
   3: Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED     8.0 GB   disk0s3
   4: Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP          97.9 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                  TYPE NAME                                         SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk3

MacBook:~


----------



## Locke (16 Janvier 2019)

Nikware a dit:


> 0: CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB disk3


Ne cherche pas plus loin que le bout de ton nez, il est impossible de faire une installation de Windows avec cette version. Et non, tu ne l'as pas téléchargé ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et pour en savoir plus, je t'invite à lire ce message pour le bon choix du fichier .iso... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/

Pour le moment tu es bon pour relancer Assistant Boot Camp pour supprimer la partition.


----------



## Nikware (16 Janvier 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Ne cherche pas plus loin que le bout de ton nez, il est impossible de faire une installation de Windows avec cette version. Et non, tu ne l'as pas téléchargé ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et pour en savoir plus, je t'invite à lire ce message pour le bon choix du fichier .iso... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/
> 
> Pour le moment tu es bon pour relancer Assistant Boot Camp pour supprimer la partition.


OK, merci de ta reponse.
Je vais me grater le bout du nez.
Par contre, j'ai bien téléchargé sur le site officiel de Microsoft.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2019)

Bonsoir *Nikware
*
Tu peux passer la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : supprime les partitions dédiées à Windows > récupère leur espace à la partition macOS > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné en copier-coller > en veillant bien à faire ton coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

Note : il te manque une partition de secours de *650 Mo* (volume *Recovery HD*) > juste en-dessous de la partition *disk0s2* de macOS (volume *Macintosh HD*). Ce qui est une grave lacune.


----------



## Locke (16 Janvier 2019)

Ah oui, je viens de relire, tu veux réserver une partition de 100 Go pour Windows. C'est bien, mais tu as Macintosh HD qui pèse déjà 395 Go, donc 500-395=105 Go restants. Or macOS ne supportera pas de travailler avec seulement 5 Go, il faut lui laisser un espace libre entre 20/25 Go. Fais ce qui est demandé en réponse #23 avant d'aller plus loin.


----------



## Nikware (16 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *Nikware
> *
> Tu peux passer la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :
> 
> ...



Bonsoir Macomania,

Voici le resultat de la remise en etat de la partition Mac via l'utilitaire de disque:

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS McIntosh                499.9 GB   disk0s2

MacBook:~
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2019)

Tu as récupéré l'espace.

- quel est l'OS intallé dans le volume *McIntosh* ?​


----------



## Nikware (16 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> ...
> Note : il te manque une partition de secours de *650 Mo* (volume *Recovery HD*) > juste en-dessous de la partition *disk0s2* de macOS (volume *Macintosh HD*). Ce qui est une grave lacune.


Re bonsoir,

Est-il possible de récupérer cette partition, et si oui comment?
Merci pour votre aide, je suis nul avec le Mac.



macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as récupéré l'espace.
> 
> - quel est l'OS intallé dans le volume *McIntosh* ?​


C'est la version Sierra 10.12.06


----------



## macomaniac (16 Janvier 2019)

Il faudrait que tu télécharges un installateur de Sierra > puis que tu appliques l'installation à ton volume *McIntosh* démarré : cela restaurerait son logiciel-Système (sans reformatage ni perte de données d'utilisateur) > mais surtout en 1ère instance > cela recréerait une partition de secours *Recovery HD* juste en-dessous de la partition de macOS.

- voici un lien pour télécharger un installateur de Sierra 10.12.6 depuis le MacnApp Store : ☞*Sierra*☜ (clique le lien rouge).​


----------



## Nikware (16 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il faudrait que tu télécharges un installateur de Sierra > puis que tu appliques l'installation à ton volume *McIntosh* démarré : cela restaurerait son logiciel-Système (sans reformatage ni perte de données d'utilisateur) > mais surtout en 1ère instance > cela recréerait une partition de secours *Recovery HD* juste en-dessous de la partition de macOS.
> 
> - voici un lien pour télécharger un installateur de Sierra 10.12.6 depuis le MacnApp Store : ☞*Sierra*☜ (clique le lien rouge).​


Merci Macomania,

Madame n'est pas contente, je passe trop de temps sur le Mac.
Je vais donc suivre ses désirs, et remettre a demain la suite.
Merci de tes conseils.
Je ne manquerai pas de te tenir averti de l'avancement.


----------



## Locke (17 Janvier 2019)

Nikware a dit:


> OK, merci de ta reponse.
> Je vais me grater le bout du nez.
> Par contre, j'ai bien téléchargé sur le site officiel de Microsoft.


Négatif, si tu avais bien téléchargé depuis le site officiel tu aurais eu le fichier *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*.


----------



## Nikware (17 Janvier 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Négatif, si tu avais bien téléchargé depuis le site officiel tu aurais eu le fichier *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*.


Bien que j'ai envie d'en rire, ton affirmation me fait bondir de ma chaise.
Si ton métier est d'être devin, changes vite, tes clients risquent de courir a la catastrophe en t'écoutant !!!!!!!

Je suis peut-être un burin en Osx, mais pour Windows tu repasseras.
Je le pratique depuis plus de 35 ans, et je crois pouvoir te dire que je le connais aussi bien que toi pour Osx, si pas mieux.
Le lien officiel, que je vais remettre ici, ne laisse pas le choix de l'Iso a télécharger qui est la version 1809 par défaut.
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10
Je te signale que j'ai choisi l'option "installer sur un autre Pc" histoire d'avoir une image Iso neutre.

Pour conclure, quand j'étais petit, l'on m'a appris que:
Il faut tourner sept fois sa langue dans sa bouche avant de parler inutilement.


----------



## Locke (17 Janvier 2019)

Nikware a dit:


> Pour conclure, quand j'étais petit, l'on m'a appris que:
> Il faut tourner sept fois sa langue dans sa bouche avant de parler inutilement.


Alors tu vas me faire le plaisir de te relire et en particulier le bas de ta réponse #21, dans laquelle il y a ceci...


Nikware a dit:


> /dev/disk3 (disk image):
> #: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
> 0: CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB disk3


...qui n'est en aucun cas la version du lien que tu cites dans ta réponse #32 et que je mentionne un peu partout dans cette section et ailleurs, pour éviter que certains membres fassent une belle erreur, comme toi.


Nikware a dit:


> Je suis peut-être un burin en Osx, mais pour Windows tu repasseras.
> Je le pratique depuis plus de 35 ans, et je crois pouvoir te dire que je le connais aussi bien que toi pour Osx, si pas mieux.


C'est bien, je te rassure, j'ai quelques heures de vol.


Nikware a dit:


> Le lien officiel, que je vais remettre ici, ne laisse pas le choix de l'Iso a télécharger qui est la version 1809 par défaut.


Mais, mais, mais, si à la base il y a bien ceci sur le site officiel...


...tu es dans l'erreur, regarde bien à droite, il y a un curseur qui permet cela...


...donc la possibilité de télécharger 2 versions, la dernière en date du mois d'octobre 2018 ayant pour nom exact *Win10_1809Oct_French_x64.iso*, et la version du mois d'avril 2018 ayant pour nom exact *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*.

Si tu avais pris la peine de bien lire ma réponse #22, dans laquelle je te renvoie sur un autre message, tu aurais pu lire que je déconseille d'utiliser la version *Win10_1809Oct_French_x64.iso* qui pose encore un problème avec iCloud. Si tu avais fait un peu de recherche, dans cette même section, tu aurais appris que beaucoup de membres ont été dans la même situation que toi et en utilisant le même fichier .iso qui apparaît dans ta réponse #21.


Nikware a dit:


> Je suis peut-être un burin en Osx, mais pour Windows tu repasseras.


Ah bon, tu en es si sûr ? A ta place j'éviterais de m'avancer.


Nikware a dit:


> Le lien officiel, que je vais remettre ici, ne laisse pas le choix de l'Iso a télécharger qui est la version 1809 par défaut.


Cherche bien, fais une recherche, mais je crois que tu vas tomber sur une pelletée de réponses ou tu risques d'être surpris par le nombre de fois ou ce lien officiel va apparaître, en fait une double surprise.

De nouveau et si ça t'intéresse, je te renvoie sur ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...et relis la réponse  #25.


----------



## Nikware (17 Janvier 2019)

Locke a dit:


> ...
> 
> Mais, mais, mais, si à la base il y a bien ceci sur le site officiel...
> Voir la pièce jointe 129621
> ...


Tu m'expliqueras comment tu arrives à cela, car de mon côté ce n'est pas le cas.
Je ne parviens pas à mettre le lien de ma capture d'écran pour te le prouver.
Mise à part une mise à jour, il n'y a que le téléchargement de l'outil.

De toute façon, tout cela n'est plus d'actualité car j'ai réussi.
La mise à jour est en exécution.
Dès que ce sera terminé, je vais refaire un diskutil -list.


----------



## Locke (17 Janvier 2019)

Nikware a dit:


> Mise à part une mise à jour, il n'y a que le téléchargement de l'outil.


Ce n'est pas une mise à jour, mais bel et bien le fichier .iso complet, c'est Microsoft qui devrait revoir la définition sur son site.


Nikware a dit:


> Tu m'expliqueras comment tu arrives à cela, car de mon côté ce n'est pas le cas.
> Je ne parviens pas à mettre le lien de ma capture d'écran pour te le prouver.


Prouver quoi ?

Lien officiel de chez Microsoft... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...qui affiche ceci...




...un clic sur Windows 10 affiche cela...





...donc la possibilité de télécharger 2 versions, la dernière en date du mois d'octobre 2018 ayant pour nom exact *Win10_1809Oct_French_x64.iso*, et la version du mois d'avril 2018 ayant pour nom exact *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*.

Et il faut impérativement sélectionner la version en 64 bits...





...et dans ma fenêtre de téléchargement pour les 2 versions, j'ai ça...




...la taille des fichiers est, pour l'un de 4,72 Go, pour l'autre de 5,1 Go. Est-ce que c'est assez clair ?


----------



## Nikware (18 Janvier 2019)

@Locke,

J'ai à présent la réponse justifiant la différence d'écrans.
Je me connectais sur la page de Microsoft avec mon PC qui me donnait accès à l'upgrade ou la création du média.
Je viens de le faire avec le Mac, la page est différente, et donne le choix du download comme tu le dis.

_Vous avez été dirigé vers cette page car le système d’exploitation que vous utilisez ne prend pas en charge l’outil de création de supports Windows 10, et que nous souhaitons nous assurer que vous pouvez télécharger Windows 10. Pour utiliser l’outil de création de supports, accédez à la page Télécharger Windows 10 à partir d’un appareil Windows 7, Windows 8.1 ou Windows 10.
À partir de cette page, vous pouvez télécharger une image de disque (fichier ISO) pouvant être utilisée pour installer ou réinstaller Windows 10. L’image peut également être utilisée pour créer un support d’installation à l’aide d’une clé USB ou d’un DVD._

Petite précision a rajouter dans tes tutos, peut-être?


----------



## Nikware (18 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il faudrait que tu télécharges un installateur de Sierra > puis que tu appliques l'installation à ton volume *McIntosh* démarré : cela restaurerait son logiciel-Système (sans reformatage ni perte de données d'utilisateur) > mais surtout en 1ère instance > cela recréerait une partition de secours *Recovery HD* juste en-dessous de la partition de macOS.
> 
> - voici un lien pour télécharger un installateur de Sierra 10.12.6 depuis le MacnApp Store : ☞*Sierra*☜ (clique le lien rouge).​


Merci MacManiac,

Le téléchargement est en cours ...
Petite question: quand tu dis "ni perte de données d'utilisateur", cela signifie-t-il que je ne vais perdre aucuns des programmes installés?
L'installation va-t-elle simplement recréer la partition manquante, et laisser Sierra en l'état?
Le fait d'avoir installé Windows ne va-t-il pas être un handicap dans ce cas?
Je sais, beaucoup de questions, mais je découvre.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2019)

Nikware a dit:


> L'installation va-t-elle simplement recréer la partition manquante, et laisser Sierra en l'état?




oui : c'est ça.



Nikware a dit:


> Le fait d'avoir installé Windows ne va-t-il pas être un handicap dans ce cas?




uniquement pour Windows - le cas échéant. Pour créer la partition de secours de *650 Mo* > c'est la partition de macOS qui sera rétrécie d'autant. Donc l'existence de la partition *BOOTCAMP* ne changera rien. Par contre --> la création d'une nouvelle partition intercalaire compromettra peut-être le démarrage de Windows. Tu verras bien (je pensais que tu aurais effectué la réinstallation de macOS avant la recréation d'une partition *BOOTCAMP*).


----------



## Nikware (18 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> oui : c'est ça.
> 
> uniquement pour Windows - le cas échéant. Pour créer la partition de secours de *650 Mo* > c'est la partition de macOS qui sera rétrécie d'autant. Donc l'existence de la partition *BOOTCAMP* ne changera rien. Par contre --> la création d'une nouvelle partition intercalaire compromettra peut-être le démarrage de Windows. Tu verras bien (je pensais que tu aurais effectué la réinstallation de macOS avant la recréation d'une partition *BOOTCAMP*).


Désolé, mais j'ai lu ta réponse après avoir lancé l'installation de Windows (et sa mise à jour qui a duré des plombes, je suis passé à la 1809)
Pour le moment je fais un backup de Bootcamp et la partition Windows.
Quand ce sera terminé (tout comme le chargement de l'image de Sierra) je vais exécuter son installation.
Dès que c'est fait, je reviens te donner les résultats.
Grand merci pour ton aide précieuse (tout comme Locke).


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2019)

Nikware a dit:


> J'ai à présent la réponse justifiant la différence d'écrans.
> Je me connectais sur la page de Microsoft avec mon PC qui me donnait accès à l'upgrade ou la création du média.
> Je viens de le faire avec le Mac, la page est différente, et donne le choix du download comme tu le dis.


Comme depuis le début tu ne disais avec quel matériel tu tentais de faire le téléchargement, on tournait en rond. 


Nikware a dit:


> Petite précision a rajouter dans tes tutos, peut-être?


Pour la redirection, sûrement pas, car par défaut, le fichier obtenu sous Windows aura une extension .exe qui est incompatible avec macOS et c'est quand même le B.A.BA d'apprendre à différencier les fichiers des 2 univers Mac et PC. Non ?



Nikware a dit:


> Pour le moment je fais un backup de Bootcamp et la partition Windows.


Tu entends quoi par là ? Attention, la seule possibilité de sauvegarder une partition de Windows n'est possible qu'en faisant un fichier image avec Winclone qui ne fonctionne que sous macOS.

Pour augmenter/diminuer une partition Windows, il ne faut jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque sous peine de perdre, soit macOS, soit Windows. Il faut là aussi utiliser un logiciel qui est Camptune et impérativement sous macOS. Sorti de l'utilisation des logiciels que je mentionne, toute tentative d'installation/modification sera vouée à l'échec.


----------



## Nikware (18 Janvier 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Comme depuis le début tu ne disais avec quel matériel tu tentais de faire le téléchargement, on tournait en rond.


Désolé, je ne pouvais pas deviner que le site de Crosoft ...


Locke a dit:


> Tu entends quoi par là ? Attention, la seule possibilité de sauvegarder une partition de Windows n'est possible qu'en faisant un fichier image avec Winclone qui ne fonctionne que sous macOS.


J'ai lu ton tuto, et c'est fait avec Winclone 


Locke a dit:


> Pour augmenter/diminuer une partition Windows, il ne faut jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque sous peine de perdre, soit macOS, soit Windows. Il faut là aussi utiliser un logiciel qui est Camptune et impérativement sous macOS. Sorti de l'utilisation des logiciels que je mentionne, toute tentative d'installation/modification sera vouée à l'échec.


OK, c'est noté.

Sauvegarde de la partition Windows avec Winclone terminée.
Sauvegarde de la partition Sierra en cours avec CarbonCopy, puis TimeMachine (2 valent mieux qu'une).
J'attaque la réinstallation de Sierra par la suite.

Il reste une partiton réservée à l'installation de Windows qui aurait du être effacée (si j'ai bien lu ton tuto).
OSXRESERVED de 8 Gb
Peut-elle être éffacée?


```
MacBook:~ XXXXX$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS McIntosh                425.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s4
   5:       Microsoft Basic Data Windows                 66.4 GB    disk0s5
   6:           Windows Recovery                         507.5 MB   disk0s6

MacBook:~
```


----------



## Nikware (18 Janvier 2019)

@macomaniac,

Après réinstallation de Sierra, aucune nouvelle partition de sauvegarde/récupération.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## Nikware (18 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...


Dans mon post précédent (41)


----------



## macomaniac (18 Janvier 2019)

Je ne m'attendais pas à cet échec du programme d'installation de Sierra (à créer une partition de secours en-dessous de la partition *disk0s2* de macOS).

En guise de compensation > voici un lien de téléchargement au dossier public de ma DropBox : ☞*RECO.zip*☜ (clique le lien rouge).

- il va te permettre de récupérer un dossier *RECO.zip* de *478 Mo* > dans lequel j'ai inclus 3 éléments : une image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* > un fichier *BaseSystem.chunklist* > et un exécutable en ligne de commande *dmtest*. Ces 3 éléments permettront la création d'une partition de secours 10.12.6 en-dessous de la partition *disk0s2* de macOS.​
=> fais signe ici quand tu auras récupéré l'archive et que tu auras le dossier dézippé intitulé *RECO* directement sur ton Bureau de session.


----------



## Nikware (19 Janvier 2019)

@macomaniac,

Pour ne pas te faire perdre du temps, et comme les partitions de Windows empêchent d'utiliser l'utilitaire disque, j'ai tout refait a zéro.
A savoir: effacement de toutes les partitions,
Reformatage du SSD,
Installation de Sierra 10.12.6,
Restauration de ma session avec Carbon Copy.

Voici les données de diskutil -list
Mais je ne vois pas le disque de secours.
RECO est sur le bureau.


```
MacBook:~ XXXXXX$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage MacIntosh               499.4 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS MacIntosh              +499.0 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 0D847926-3BC9-4C8A-A8D7-043F41642090
                                 Unencrypted

MacBook:~
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2019)

Plus besoin d'utiliser *RECO* car tu as ceci -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


c'est la partition de secours en 3è position sur le disque

La réinstallation de Sierra sur le disque effacé l'a bien recréée à sa place. Plus de problème !


----------



## Nikware (19 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Plus besoin d'utiliser *RECO* car tu as ceci -->
> 
> ```
> 3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
> ...


Oui, effectivement, je l'ai vu par après mais n'ai pas su éditer mon message.
Je vais upgrader vers Mojave, puis réinstaller Windows.
Je reviens dès que c'est fait.

Ps: le recovery s'obtient avec COMMANDE+R, c'est bien cela?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2019)

Oui : l'option *⌘R* (*command R*) permet de démarrer sur l'OS de secours local (du disque).


----------



## Nikware (19 Janvier 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Oui : l'option *⌘R* (*command R*) permet de démarrer sur l'OS de secours local (du disque).


Cool.
Merci pour ton pack que je vais mettre au chaud, au cas ou.


----------



## Nikware (20 Janvier 2019)

Mise à jour vers Mojave effectuée.
Exécution de Bootcamp et installation de Windows 10 réussie.
Dans la session Windows, l'icone _Bootcamp redémarrer sous Os X_ me donne une erreur:
Impossible de localiser le volume de démarrage d'Os X.
Il y a donc a nouveau une erreur.
Ce n'est pas trop grave car j'utilise la touche Alt pour séléctionner Os X.
Etrange ...


----------



## zeltron54 (20 Janvier 2019)

@Nikware 
C'est normal, Windows ne reconnaît pas les partition APFS, donc il ne peut pas te proposer de redémarrer sur MACOS ni d'ailleur faire apparaitre une partiton APFS dans son explorateur de fichier.
Pour ça il faudra soit attendre une mise à jour de windows intégrant cette possibilité soit utiliser un logiciel tiers par example :"Paragon APFS for windows"


----------



## Nikware (20 Janvier 2019)

zeltron54 a dit:


> @Nikware
> C'est normal, Windows ne reconnaît pas les partition APFS, donc il ne peut pas te proposer de redémarrer sur MACOS ni d'ailleur faire apparaitre une partiton APFS dans son explorateur de fichier.
> Pour ça il faudra soit attendre une mise à jour de windows intégrant cette possibilité soit utiliser un logiciel tiers par example :"Paragon APFS for windows"


Merci pour ta réponse rapide.
Je vais donc faire le nécessaire


----------



## Locke (20 Janvier 2019)

Nikware a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse rapide.
> Je vais donc faire le nécessaire


Un peu de lecture à partir de cette réponse #33.


----------



## Nikware (20 Janvier 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Un peu de lecture à partir de cette réponse #33.


Yes, bien lu.
Patience, car même avec la dernière version 'testeur' cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.

```
MacBook:~ XXXXXXXX$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         420.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data Windows                 80.1 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +420.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume MacIntosh               259.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 49.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MacBook:~
```


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2019)

Nikware a dit:


> Patience, car même avec la dernière version 'testeur' cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.


C'est quoi ? Si c'est la version en étant enregistré pour tester les versions bêtas du programme Insider, c'est négatif !


----------



## Nikware (28 Février 2019)

Je reviens au sujet.
Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais en ce qui me concerne, l'icone Bootcamp me permet de redemarrer mon Mac sous OsX depuis Windows.


----------

